# Spring Feeding.



## Rebel Rider (Mar 26, 2015)

My nucs are scheduled to arrive the first week of May. We have 4 coming. And as of today 04/22/2015 it is snowing. My question is this, will I need to feed them when I install them into their new home? And I am trying my best to run TF/CF what do I feed them as a substitute since this is my first attempt with bees I have no pollen stores. I know of no others in my locale (Mid-Michigan) that practice TF. (So if you are out there and willing to help coach?) :applause: Trees are starting to bud out since we have had some really nice days before this snow decided to show up again. Thanks, Kevin


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

welcome to the forum kevin!

if you are getting nucs as opposed to packages there should already be food stored in the frames when you get them.

the problem with feeding in cold weather is that your options are limited. one method is to put granulated sugar on top of a piece of newspaper right over the frames, and this works best if you can put an empty box over the main box to make room for the sugar.

i wouldn't worry about a pollen substitute for now. hopefully your weather will break soon and once the bees can fly they should be fine.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

You can also try to make some of Lauri's sugar bricks to put on the
top bars of the hive too. Use the search button here for that post.


----------



## Rebel Rider (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks all!


----------



## TSWisla (Nov 13, 2014)

Hello, 
I wanted to add to this thread. I just received a nuc and a package. There are a lot of flowers and trees blooming right now. I installed the bees yesterday. I am very committed to being TF and really don't want to feed them sugar water, but do I need to? What else could I use if I should be feeding them? Thank you.


----------

